# Watch this to the end...impressed? I am!



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.wimp.com/sheeplight/


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

What a great find Ray! That was stunning!


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

un-baaaa-lievable!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Craaaazy!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Outstanding. A masterpiece of awesome magnificence.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is amazing.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty impressive...


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, those dogs are impressively LED!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> http://www.wimp.com/sheeplight/


THANK YOU!

This is why I love Border Collies, the most intelligent of all dogs (followed by Poodles).

I go to a yearly "nearby" Scottish Festival, not to see anything but demonstrations of how the Border Collies work (well, ok, I have a fondness for bagpipes & drums also).

Thanks again for sharing this, Ray

Mike McTHWACK!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.... amazing!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

That has to be in the top 5 best lit up sheep pong playing videos I've ever seen. Tremendous! 

NOW... if they could play SPACE INVADERS!


----------

